# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: اتصال پاکت پی سی با بلوتوث و ...

## mojtaba14405

سلام
چندتا سوال دارم.

کسی میتونه یه نمونه ساده از ارتباط با بلوتوث رو در PPC بهم بده؟(send/recive)وقتی برنامه ای رو نوشتم چجوری باید به فایل اجرایی توی PCC تبدیلش کنم؟(*.cab)چرا ایکن برنامه های ppc (فایل اجرایی اصلی) عوض نمیشه ؟ مگه مثل C#‎ App نیست؟اگه بگید عکسهایی رو هم که توی برنامه دارم رو چجوری باید توی CAB قرار بدم که دیگه ممنون میشم.(اینو کاملتر خواهشا البته توی App  بلدم ولی برای ppc نه)
البته ببخشید خیلی سوال کردم. :گریه:

----------


## reza6384

> سلام
> چندتا سوال دارم.
> 
> کسی میتونه یه نمونه ساده از ارتباط با بلوتوث رو در PPC بهم بده؟(send/recive)وقتی برنامه ای رو نوشتم چجوری باید به فایل اجرایی توی PCC تبدیلش کنم؟(*.cab)چرا ایکن برنامه های ppc (فایل اجرایی اصلی) عوض نمیشه ؟ مگه مثل C#‎‎ App نیست؟اگه بگید عکسهایی رو هم که توی برنامه دارم رو چجوری باید توی CAB قرار بدم که دیگه ممنون میشم.(اینو کاملتر خواهشا البته توی App بلدم ولی برای ppc نه)البته ببخشید خیلی سوال کردم.


1- برای استفاده از Bluetooth مربوط به دستگاهتون باید SDK مربوط به اون رو از سایت سازنده اش که معمولا در قسمت Support سایت قرار میدن استفاده کنید.

2- فایل های Cab در PPC برای Setup هستن و وقتی اجرا میشن نرم افزاری رو روی اون نصب می کنند، برای ساختن فایل اجرایی Exe باید از Visual Studio استفاده کنید و برای ساختن Cab. هم می تونید مثلا از InstallShield یک پروژه Smart Device درست کنید.

3- در قسمت Properties مربوط به Project میتونید آیکون مربوط به فایل اجرایی برنامه رو عوض کنید.

4- اینو دقیقا نمیدونم اما به احتمال خیلی زیاد می تونید این فایل ها رو در پروژه InstallShield اضافه کنید تا وقتی فایل Cab شما نصب شد در پوشه مربوطه اون فایل ها کپی بشه و ازشون استفاده کنید.

----------


## mojtaba14405

> 1- برای استفاده از Bluetooth مربوط به دستگاهتون باید SDK مربوط به اون رو از سایت سازنده اش که معمولا در قسمت Support سایت قرار میدن استفاده کنید.
> 
> 2- فایل های Cab در PPC برای Setup هستن و وقتی اجرا میشن نرم افزاری رو روی اون نصب می کنند، برای ساختن فایل اجرایی Exe باید از Visual Studio استفاده کنید و برای ساختن Cab. هم می تونید مثلا از InstallShield یک پروژه Smart Device درست کنید.
> 
> 3- در قسمت Properties مربوط به Project میتونید آیکون مربوط به فایل اجرایی برنامه رو عوض کنید.
> 
> 4- اینو دقیقا نمیدونم اما به احتمال خیلی زیاد می تونید این فایل ها رو در پروژه InstallShield اضافه کنید تا وقتی فایل Cab شما نصب شد در پوشه مربوطه اون فایل ها کپی بشه و ازشون استفاده کنید.




سلام خیلی ممنون که پاسخ دادید.
ولی مشکلاتی هست...
1-این قسمت توسعه سایت htc هست که نداره
http://developer.htc.com/
توی ساپورت هم نیست
http://www.htc.com/www/supportdownlo...act=sd&cat=all

مگه میشه این شرکت معتبر نشه براش بلوتوث نوشت.
احتمالا نباید از یک DLL استفاده کرد؟
2-برای سوال دوم :
میدونیم که دو حالت برای نصب برنامه روی PPC  هست 
A-فایل CAB
B-فایلهای EXE که برنامه رو با Active syne نصب میکنند.
من خودم PPC دارم وبرنامه هام رو روش اجرا میکنم ولی نمیتونم به یکی از دو حالت بالا در بیارمشون.

3-این کار فقط توی APP جواب میده برای موبایل خطا میده!!!

4-فکر کنم حق با شماست

----------


## reza6384

دوست عزیز من یه چند تا Search زدم برای اینکه پیدا کنم اما نشد ، ولی مطمئن باشید که چنین چیزی وجود داره ، من خودم برای Symbol MC3000 برنامه می نوشتم و 2 هفته طول کشید تا تونستم SKD اش رو پیدا کنم فقط به خاطر اینکه اسمش SMDK بود ( مسخره است! ) و اینکه کلا کار موبایل کلی حوصله می خواد و هی زیر و رو کردن اینترنت. در ضمن گفتم برای اینکه فایل هاتون رو به صورت Setup EXE یا Cab در بیارین باید Install Sheild  یا بخش 
Setup And Deployment مربوط به Visual Stuido  ، قسمت Smart Device CAB Project  استفاده کنید.

----------


## mojtaba14405

سلام 
خیلی ممنون 
سرچ کردم اینجا پیدا کردم (برای کسایی که بعدا میان)

http://www.mobilepractices.com/2008/...ile-smart.html

با این کار سوال 4 و 3 همزمان حل شد .
در مورد بلوتوث  ممنون تلاش میکنم پیدا کنمش.
بازم ممنون که جواب دادید.
 :قلب:   :قلب: 

 :بوس:   :بوس:

----------

